# howto: mask your visit to other orkut profiles?



## nix (Jul 29, 2007)

how do i visit other ppls orkut profile so they dont know that i have visited their profile? they shoudl not know that i have read their scraps or seen their profile in orkut. how do i do it?


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jul 29, 2007)

easy just goto
settings->privacy->hide profile visits


----------



## 24online (Jul 29, 2007)

hide it....

see pic. below... in privacy setting of profile....

*i13.tinypic.com/4ud0oyt.jpg


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 29, 2007)

aha spying ?? apart from disabling that in your orkut settings 

i have a diffrent and unique method.....

Use this link to do so
*www.indian-tv.com/orkut.php?uid=xxxxxxxxxxxx

inplace of xxxxxx put the profile id number....when u visit a profile its link will be like this 
*www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=xxxxxxxxxxxxx

so i think u get what i am talking about !!

this way u can check your scraps without even logging in also check others scraps !!

basically i use this feature to add them to RSS so that i get scraps delivered right to my desktop and my cellphone's RSS reader !!
enjoy !!


----------



## almighty (Jul 29, 2007)

why dont u hide ur profile?????
means hide ur name 
tat's it


----------



## casanova (Jul 31, 2007)

@aks
How can we get the profile id without visiting the persons profile.

BTW, if you disable it through orkut, nobody will be able to see if you visited their profile nor can you see if somebody visited your profile.


----------



## amitgg (Jul 31, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> @aks
> How can we get the profile id without visiting the persons profile.


Mouseover on the picture or name. you can see the profile id in status bar. 
Or right click to copy the url to that profile.


----------

